#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Finance >  >  What is the biggest financial burden amid COVID-19?

## Bhavya

We all know, the whole world is facing economic crises because of the COVID-19 lockdowns. During this current situation, what do you think? What is the biggest financial burden for people? Guys, share your thoughts in the comments below!

----------

